# new standards



## wimp (May 9, 2008)

I took the exam in October and there were questions having to do specifically with masonry design and special inspections.

Can someone tell me specifically (which code and page number) where it is written that if special inspections are not performed, the allowable stresses in masonry should be cut in half.

I found reference to this in the 1991 version of the UBC. nothing in any recent version of MSJ, or IBC

thanks for the help


----------



## Mcgill (May 12, 2008)

In the New codes reduction is not required whether it is inspected or not.

That's why there is nothing mentioned in these codes after UBC.


----------

